# Sexy Move



## waffle=ijm (Aug 31, 2011)

Say how much you love it.


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 31, 2011)

I love the sexy move with the passion of 1000 burning suns.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 31, 2011)

I like to do it "over and over again."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtzaEC2PA0o&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 31, 2011)

yesterday someone told me they ate a waffle. Later I asked them how their muffin tasted.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 31, 2011)

It's beautiful.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 31, 2011)

It's sexy

Also, you're unbanned!


----------



## JonWhite (Aug 31, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Also, you're unbanned!


 
i noticed he got banned a while ago, why though?


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 31, 2011)

Again and again and again.


----------



## tacgnol (Aug 31, 2011)

I did it. Many. many many *many* _many_ many times. And it felt great.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 31, 2011)

i'm addicted to the sexy move.


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 31, 2011)

For some reason my left hand does it 100 times better (smoother and faster) than my right hand which learnt if first 

*cringes realising that somemay see something sick in it*


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 31, 2011)

Which sexy move? This one?


----------



## tacgnol (Aug 31, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Which sexy move? This one?


 
Is there any other?


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 31, 2011)

the first time you do the sexy move it feels amazing, but awkward at the same time, the second time it feels the same pretty much, but after that it just seems to be boring doing it hour after hour. and after an hour of doing it it starts to get harder. to execute. the sexy. move


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 31, 2011)

buelercuber said:


> the first time you do the sexy move it feels amazing, but awkward at the same time, the second time it feels the same pretty much, but after that it just seems to be boring doing it hour after hour. and after an hour of doing it it starts to get harder. to execute. the sexy. move



Much like *** 



Spoiler



of course, *** = pbj = peanut butter & jelly sandwiches - what were you thinking?


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 31, 2011)

DaveyCow said:


> Much like ***
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bang! Censored!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 31, 2011)

If you want to be banned again, just ask.
(His last ban was a requested 24hr ban, because he asked.)


Edit: Oh, I'm closing this thread because I see it as an attempt by Jules to push the limit of how stupid of a post he can make without being banned, rather than an actual inquiry.


----------

